# Nissan to Bring All-New Electric Car to Market Next Year



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has just released information on its upcoming electric vehicle which will launch next year in both the U.S. and Japan. The most surprising bit of news is that the lithium-ion powered vehicle is based on an all-new platform and not one of the existing Nissan chassis.

The lithium-ion battery pack makes 80kW and 280Nm (that's 107hp and 207 ft-lbs of torque) and will deliver "outstanding driving performance," says Nissan.

Thanks to a regenerative braking system the car will be capable of 100 miles (160km) on a single charge.

But above and beyond the usual facts, Nissan will deliver plenty of new technological innovations in its EV. For starters, the car will come with a navigation system which will show how far the car is capable of traveling at its current state of charge. The map will also display charging stations. Owners will even be able to monitor their vehicle's charging online or through their mobile phone.

At all times, the car will be tied in to Nissan's global data center to provide support (should it be needed) 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

Today Nissan showcased the new EV (hidden under the body of a Nissan Versa) as a prototype. The production EV will officially be unveiled when Nissan opens its new global headquarters in Yokohama, Japan on August 2nd.

A Nissan Zero-emission Website NISSAN | Zero Emission Website will also go live on Aug. 2nd.

More: *Official: Nissan to Bring All-New Electric Car to Market Next Year* on AutoGuide.com


----------

